# CP5611, Fehlermeldung



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

habe vorher nachgeschaut ob es dieses Thema schon gegeben hat, scheint nicht so.....

Habe ein Problem mit einem CP5611, benutze Windows 2000 SP3
Habe die Karte im Rechner und sie wird automatisch erkannt und installiert.
Versuche ich jetzt aber in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle die Karte einzustellen
sehe ich eine Fehlermeldung an den einzelnen Verbindungen (Auto,MPI,PPI,), ein gelbes Dreieck mit ausrufezeichen.
Habe schon alles probiert, deinstall und reboot, Step7 neuistallation 
(schlucht´s). Deinstall mit Löschen der Registry-Einträgen. 

Ohne Erfolg.........

jemand einen Tipp was ich noch tun kann????


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2005)

Hallo,

kürzlich habe ich dazu eine 'modifizierte Installationsanleitung' 
bei Siemens gesehen, viellicht hilft Ihnen ja die weiter 
(im Zweifelsfalle Seite 36 8) ):

http://support.automation.siemens.c.../cp5611d.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=286361

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## biasps (3 Mai 2005)

*sp1*

sind beim S7 auch die Service Packs instaliert  ich hatte nemlich auch den selbe problemm aber nach dem wir die SP4 und Simatic Net instaliert haben ist der fehler weg.
Schau auch ,in der hardware beim Simatic Net das CP 5611 Aktiwiert ist und keine konflikte hat.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

*Fehlermeldung*

Hallo ich arbeite an einer SPS mit der Karte CP5611. wenn ich ein Programm testen will kommt die Fehlermeldung das der interne Treiber nicht gefunden wird. Was bedeutet das? Als BS habe ich Windows NT Server.


----------

